
Neil Gaiman Commencement Speech: Make Great Things. Learn From Failure. - rblion
http://uarts.edu/neil-gaiman-keynote-address
======
math
"Someone asked me recently how to do something she thought was going to be
difficult ... and I suggested she pretend that she was someone who could do
it. Not pretend to do it, but pretend she was someone who could."

A trait of pretty much all the people I know who society would view as "very
successful" is they seem to do this automatically all the time. Their
confidence gets them into higher profile situations where there is opportunity
to succeed and once there their mindset maximizes their chances of doing so.

A trait of the few people I know who I'd describe as "exceptionally bright" is
they don't do this because they are too aware of their limitations.

People who fit into both groups I think are rare ... and quite something.

~~~
gyardley
'Pretend you're someone that can X' works for all kinds of things, not just
challenging tasks.

People on the subway grating on my nerves? I pretend I'm someone patient. Need
to bang out a particularly annoying task? I pretend I'm someone who's really
interested in that task. Wife irritated by my sloth about the house? I pretend
I'm someone who cleans up promptly. Feeling particularly miserable today? I
pretend I'm someone who's naturally happy.

It doesn't work forever, and it doesn't work perfectly, but it works better
than any other mental trick I've discovered.

~~~
AznHisoka
It might be a trick but if done over and over, can't it have a bad effect
mentally over time? I can imagine it can suppress your real emotions which can
lead to a mental breakdown when you can't suppress them any longer.

~~~
gyardley
In my experience the pretending changes, not masks, your real emotions. You
start by smiling because you're pretending to be a happy person, and you end
up genuinely happier.

------
randomdrake
"People keep working, in a freelance world, and more and more of today's world
is freelance, because their work is good, and because they are easy to get
along with, and because they deliver the work on time. And you don't even need
all three. Two out of three is fine. People will tolerate how unpleasant you
are if your work is good and you deliver it on time. They'll forgive the
lateness of the work if it's good, and if they like you. And you don't have to
be as good as the others if you're on time and it's always a pleasure to hear
from you."

One of my favorite gems. I really appreciated how much of his talking about
art, creation and freelancing was so incredibly applicable in this day and age
of technological creation. What a great speech.

------
happyrichpinoy
link to the speech in comic form <http://zenpencils.com/comic/50-neil-gaiman-
make-good-art/>

~~~
daliusd
Interesting enough that's my favorite part from the speech as well.

------
leke
That was cool. Never hear of the guy, but gave some good life advice. I've
just figured out what I love so I'm about to start a programming/IT degree and
I plan to 'make good art'.

~~~
undantag
If you want more of the guy, he's been writing fiction for a long time.

If you like reading graphic novels, read the Sandman series.

If you like reading books, read American Gods.

If you have kids, read them Coraline.

~~~
creamyhorror
And if you like humour, read Good Omens (by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman).

Gaiman's a gem.

~~~
coreygoodie
Definitely one of my favorite authors. 'Sandman' was a brilliant series, and
'American Gods' is one of my favorites. Go read them if you haven't.

------
deyan
Thank you for this, it really resonated with me.

~~~
rblion
I'm sure you'd do the same for me, I had a feeling it would resonate with at
least one other person.

